# Say Hello My New Girl Circe



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

~Worthy's Lady Circe~
3 Year Black Sable Female
My goal with her is to get into a club for PSA or SchH. She is already started in SchH and is not to far from earning her BH.  So say hello to my new girl. :wub:


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Hello Circe! How's she settling in? You should post her pedigree; it's very nice.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Worthy's Lady Circe - German Shepherd Dog

She is amazing!!! Here is her pedigree. Otto and her are doing great. I can't wait to work her on the field. Her bite is strong and soild. She is very focused. I'm very happy with her.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Circe is so beautiful! 

Here's the larger version the pics.. they are coming to small. I hope you don't mind


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

I do not mind Josie. Thank you for taking the pics. I want that camera.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Lovely


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

2 more


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Yes Starbucks! Josie we need to make that an every weekend thing. Doesn't get any better than sitting back with cup of coffee talking about GSD and the crazy things ate kids are up too. Even though most of our hour long conversations are about dogs! Lol!


----------



## Lialla (Jan 12, 2011)

she is very pretty! good luck with her!


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Very pretty girl! :congratulations: Have fun with her.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Thank you. I'm excited to have her!


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

Very Beautiful girl!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi ! I am glad you did get her. See if what I said about the pedigree is right or not . best wishes , good luck
Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

I have looked at the pedigree a number of times, I still have no clue.


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

OMG she looks like a heavier/more filled out version of Alex! I've never seen a dog look so much like mine LOL.

She's gorgeous - that's exciting! Congrats on your new girl


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

She is a little over weight. She can lose about four pounds. Thank you for the nice comments. I told she has Belgium lines? But not sure??? Carmspack can you tell me what lines she from? Looks DDR.... But I'am not the pedigree expert. Lol


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

So I was just looking at her pedigree and the different siblings and such...holy cannoli. I'd SWEAR if my dog didn't come from such circumstances that were highly unlikely that she's from some grand titled dogs, I would believe that she is part of that family. I know it's not possible, but wow. I seriously have never seen so many different dogs look so similar to mine. 

In fact, I'd swear that Worthy's Oskar is like, directly related!

Worthy's Oskar - German Shepherd Dog

I'm so excited for you, though! I can't wait to see more pictures once she gets more settled in.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Wow they are related by looking at their pedigree. Is Worthy's Oskar yours?


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

DanielleOttoMom said:


> Wow they are related by looking at their pedigree. Is Worthy's Oskar yours?


 
No, I meant that he looked directly related to my dog, Alexandria lol. She was a rescue after being abandoned in a house in Orlando, FL.

Worthy's Oskar is one of your dog's littermates, if I read the pedigree correctly. I WISH he was mine!


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

She's a beautiful girl...Congratulations!!!!


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

She's absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

goreous girl! congrats and have fun with her


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Very pretty Danielle! Thanks for the bigger pics Josie, I can see her much better now. That will take our hike to 11 gsd's!  We need to get Cindy and Stosh to come in from Tyler get an even dozen!!


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Wow 1 DZ GSD! We need to start a monthly GSD hiking club! Lol I'll make bumper stickers!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

hi all, Circe and Oskar ARE related , each has "Athos" as sire , and "Zulma" as dam .

In my PM to you DanielleOttoMom I said that it was a pleasure to view a pedigree so full of pillars of the modern working dog . I guessed that the female , Circe, would have had no jigs and jags in development, no fear period or period of instability. 
Maybe Oskar's owner , assuming she has had him from puppyhood can make a comment about how Oskar grew from pup to adult.
I said that the dog would be dedicated , loyal to family, neutral to outsiders -- at the same time not be reactive or aggressive without warrant to invited guests, in other words to be happy and tolerant . I would expect her to be clear and level .
I would expect the dog to have high drive for working with handler , to respond quickly , feeding off approval .

The pedigree is built on haus Sevens on the sire side. Sevens is a Dutch kennel , KNPV dogs. I had introduced a male into my lines Carmspack Case - German Shepherd Dog not because of his sire , but that was not at all unwelcome , but because of what was on his dam's side -Blenda Zunderland . Blenda's brother from a previous litter was Tarik Zunderland Tarik v Zunderland, KNPV PH1, Met lof, IPO3, a- normal. Tarik is one of of the incredibly rare GSD's to achieve Holland's prestigious KNPV police dog title with a high score of 415 out 460 points. For this level they have to have an exceptional score of 392 or better and demonstrate a full crushing bite . 
NOTE: it is extremely rare to see GSD's be trained for KNPV, let alone pass the KNPV Police Dog examination. GSD's are amont the 2 percentile of dogs who qualify for the tough KNPV training and examination .
Later Tarik became a police dog in New Jersey.Tarik has been a Police K9 since 2001 with New Jersey. He has good nerves , is handler hard ( which is NOT handler aggressive ) has a good balance of intense prey, fight, defense, hunt and hardness in all situations. 
This balance of being handler hard -- but not handler aggressive is a comment I have come across several times when looking at Zunderland dogs , haus Sevens dogs, 

Incredible shrinking font? 

I have several haus Sevens dogs , Yaga , Randa, Putz running through my pedigrees.

These are dogs that worked, could stand a lot of stress from the job (frustration, opposition, climate , duration) and not fall ill or go sour . 

The pedigree is just solid with strong working dogs , strong for the fight , not reactive , not "sporty" in being flashy and reactive . 

I like it very very much.

Carmen


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Oh I just love your reviews and expertise on GSD. Your knowledge of the breed is amazing. I wish you write a book. I would read it over and over. I would make sure every other GSD owner had in there library at home. Thank you for your time and input on Circe.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

correction -- I said Carmspack Case . That is a female of mine and I was looking at her pedigree to see her sire Iwo vom Schroeder Haus - German Shepherd Dog
who is Xero Pohranicni Straze as sire -- and BLENDA ZUNDERLAND as Iwo's dam , sister to PD KNPV met lof Tarik Zunderland -- common ancestors to Circe .

As always dam line strong.

Circe does not have any holes in her pedigree. She is strong throughout. 
The dogs she has through Leefdaalhof are producers of producers . 
Bonus is that in each case her dam's lines are strong and are paired with complimentary sires - no need for compensations for weakness .

Carmen


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

She is all Belgian lines....but of course, behind these lines, there are kennels from old East Germany, West germany, Netherlands...

Z litter Leefdalhof produced the WUSV dog Zidane,a sable male who in turn sired 2 dogs who represented a Scandinavian country in the WUSV - the one year there were 5e Ufos in the WUSV and 2 Ufo grandsons! there were two black females who came to the US - Zulma was never titled, but sold as a young dog to Hawaii - she was bred there quite a few times, worked a bit I was told an escape artist, had torn her ACL in Hawaii, it was not fixed, so she was a bit gimpy I was told - she was offered to me, but I had just imported a female, and after a few more litters was then sold to Alaska where she was bred for a few more litters....She produced pretty good hips, esp considering that she was bred to Zidane haus Sevens and I think got an OFA Excellent from him....another male from the Z litter was in the PNW, Sch3, and sired several litters; and another black female was in NJ where she had 2 or maybe 3 litters....

I have an Ufo daughter, and she has produced consistantly - good nerves, solid drives, biddablity and happy dogs to work...

She is pretty, good luck with her!

Lee


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

she's a beauty!


----------



## LukasGSD (May 18, 2011)

Very pretty girl! Good luck with her.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Very pretty girl! 

Can your walking club handle an okie? well not really an okie, I just happen to be posted here for the time being.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Kayos and Havoc said:


> Very pretty girl!
> 
> Can your walking club handle an okie? well not really an okie, I just happen to be posted here for the time being.


Sure, come on! I'm really trying to get a North TX SDA chapter established too. Shoot me a PM if you're interested in that.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Congratulations on the addition of your beautiful girl Circe!


----------



## SitUbuSit (Aug 1, 2011)

Love these pics!!! What a charming girl. And she likes her Starbucks!

Congrats, Danielle. You will do great things with her, I'm sure. Looking forward to updates!



Josie/Zeus said:


> 2 more


----------

